# Excessive condensation on inside of car window?



## Escudo (1 Feb 2009)

Hello there fellas,

Just recently my car has been suffering from very excessive condensation on the inside window? 

Any ideas what the cause of this could be? presumably something to do with relative temperatures inside and out?

I have owned the vehicle for approx 9 years and it has never been this bad before. Very puzzling. :? 

Anybody else suffer from this annoying problem?

Cheers, Tony.


----------



## filsgreen (1 Feb 2009)

Last time I had that problem Tony it was due to a leak in the car, the rear carpet was soaking. Have you checked yours?

Phil


----------



## superunknown (1 Feb 2009)

I would say the same, you have water coming in somewhere.


----------



## Tom K (1 Feb 2009)

Do you have the heater controls set to recirculate?


----------



## speed (1 Feb 2009)

what car is it? 106 and saxos are prone to the sunroof seal leaking, my fabia has door leak troubles


----------



## SketchUp Guru (1 Feb 2009)

The only time I ever had any trouble with that was when I was at a drive-in cinema with a girlfriend. 

Does your car have a control to switch between recirculating the air or bringing in outside air? Is it in the recirc position? 

On our car there's a sort of low spot in the air intake at the base of the windshield. It has a drain for water. If the drain gets plugged, then water remains in there after it rains. Then the incoming air is humidified as it moves through that area and fogs up the windows.


----------



## mailee (1 Feb 2009)

I would also check your heater matrix Tony. If this leaks inside the car it can cause this problem....Hopefully it isn't.


----------



## woodbloke (1 Feb 2009)

Nothing to do with puffing the pipe in the motor is it Tony? :lol: - Rob


----------



## OPJ (1 Feb 2009)

That's nothing - when it's _really_ cold, I have to scrap ice off the *inside* of my windscreen as well!! :shock:  :wink:


----------



## GCR (1 Feb 2009)

Sounds like a water leak to me. Have you had a new screen recently - that can be the cause of mystery leaks. Door seals are another. Check your mats carefully. I had a second hand Seat that was very bad for condensation when first bought but it did dry out - I left the windows cracked open at every opportunity.

Bob


----------



## Escudo (1 Feb 2009)

Thanks for the helpful replies fellas,

I will have a look round for signs of water ingress. I thought about leaving the window a little open, to keep temperatures balanced inside and out, let the air circulate.

I will also check my air con / climate setting to make sure this is not recirculating the air inside only.

Strange how it has only just started to do this? 

It has been a great car. Audi A8 3.7Q sport. I bought the car as a demo back in 2000. I am reluctant to change, as it drives so well and is also now only worth a few thousand pounds.

Also audi dropped a cod a few years back when doing some work on the engine and they had to replace the whole thing. :shock: 

I was thinking, I have only had three cars in the last twenty years, and they have all been excellent.

Honda CRX 1.6i (1989 - 1994)
BMW 525i touring (1994 - 2003)
Audi (2000 - to date)

Cheers, Tony.

Ps - I occasionally take the pipe while driving, fog lights on of course!


----------



## andycktm (1 Feb 2009)

A8 :shock: 
I get this a bit Tony.
Windows down 5 mm seems to cure it,i think its the damp breath from your lungs myself


----------



## SketchUp Guru (1 Feb 2009)

Tony, before you start looking for leaks, make sure the drain is open in that box below the vents on the outside of the car at the base of the windshield.


----------



## Chippyjoe (1 Feb 2009)

Tony,did Audi (Robinsons?)catch the cod off Cromer pier :lol: 
A8 always fancied one of them.

Mark.


----------

